# I want to start my programming journey with Python .



## Psocial (Sep 6, 2012)

Comments


----------



## Vyom (Sep 6, 2012)

Then start.
It's the best language to start your journey.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 6, 2012)

Start your journey with head first python.


----------



## RahulB (Sep 10, 2012)

Swaroop CH book is good, use learn python the hard way website.

Swaroop CH book is good, use learn python the hard way website.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Oct 11, 2012)

would strongly recommend Udacity - 21st Century University


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 11, 2012)

RahulB said:


> Swaroop CH book is good, use learn python the hard way website.
> 
> Swaroop CH book is good, use learn python the hard way website.


Here he go Link to pdf



prabhu.wali said:


> would strongly recommend Udacity - 21st Century University


+1 for that


----------



## rahul_c (Oct 14, 2012)

Been there done that, good choice.  Use Head First Programming, it is the best.


----------



## @vi (Dec 10, 2012)

Python is the MOST awesome & *beautiful* language  

Python 2 - *www.ibiblio.org/swaroopch/byteofpython/files/120/byteofpython_120.pdf


Pyhton 3 - *www.swaroopch.com/files/byteofpython/byte_of_python_v192.pdf

Few more FREE awesome python books : 


1. Dive into python - *diveintopython.nfshost.com/toc/index.html


2. How to think like a computer scientist - *www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/thinkCSpy/thinkCSpy.pdf


3. Python 101 - Python 101 -- Introduction to Python


4. Learn python the hard way - Learn Python The Hard Way, 2nd Edition &mdash; Learn Python The Hard Way, 2nd Edition


5. The python tutorial - The Python Tutorial &mdash; Python v2.7.3 documentation


6. Think python - *www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/thinkpython.pdf


Any interested guy should start with the first links I'd given. #1 book, would be next. Books #2 , #4 & #7  have the best examples / problems.


----------



## digit.sh (Dec 10, 2012)

@vi said:


> Python is the MOST awesome & *beautiful* language
> 
> Python 2 - *www.ibiblio.org/swaroopch/byteofpython/files/120/byteofpython_120.pdf
> 
> ...




Python is good but not the best. But yes, its probably the easiest language for a beginner.


----------



## RoyalPain (Dec 14, 2012)

edX.org ( a collaboration of MIT,Berkely, Harvard and others) offers free online courses. One of them Introduction to Computer Programmng (Course no. 6.00x I think) teaches Python from basics and also its applications in various fields. You also get a certificate on passing the course. The course usually starts every year in October and extends till Jan.


----------



## @vi (Dec 17, 2012)

digit.sh said:


> Python is good but not the best.


may I know why ?


----------



## aman@odigma.com (Dec 26, 2012)

how to learn python.. ? any book for beginner


----------



## aman@odigma.com (Dec 28, 2012)

where we use python...mean this is a programming language developed for web development, desktop application development or for mobile application development ..?


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 28, 2012)

Since you are a beginner you neednt bother too much about it.
Python is largely used like a scripting language. But its much more powerful than that. For example google's appspot lets you host websites powered by python.
But the reason I'd like you to go with python is because it'll let you appreciate the programming concepts better than most other languages IMO. 
Watch out for python 3.0 BTW, its got some major changes as compared to the earlier versions.


----------

